# Modern and Shetlands



## anita (Oct 8, 2006)

Yesterday at the Pony sale I saw a Modern Shetland, beautiful horse. For driving perfect, I thought.

Do they have the personality like Shetlands?

Thanks in advance

Anita

The sale was in Sulphur Springs TX people came from IA, WI, LA


----------



## kaykay (Oct 8, 2006)

Modern Shetlands have Hackney in their background and can be a little hotter tempered then say a classic shetland pony. But they ARE NOT CRAZY. LOL. Many say this because they have no experience with them. They are beautiful and many do excell in driving.

Keep in mind there is also a Modern Pleasure division which is what our mare is. Modern pleasure have a hackney outcross but dont quite fit the Modern standard (more laid back heavier boned etc) so they go in the modern pleasure classes.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 8, 2006)

Modern Shetlands are just one of the 4 types of Shetlands registered by the ASPC - the others are Classics, Foundation, and Modern Pleasure. I have all 4 and temperment wise they are all pretty similar. The Moderns tend to have a higher energy level but temperment wise are just like my other Shetlands.


----------



## anita (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you !

I looked at your web site these are different horses what saw at the sale. Very nice, Mr. Unique is one of a kind

I want for driving and believe they much better then my small ones.

Thanks again

Anita


----------



## Karen S (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Anita,

I was at the sale on saturday for we were the one's selling the Classic Roadster pony.

I would like to invite you to come to the ASPC/AMHR Club of North Texas annual Halloween Spooktacular show on October 27, 28, 29th in Glen Rose Texas. We will have both Miniatures & Shetlands at the show. You need to come watch and visit with some of the Modern/Modern Pleasure breeders and handlers that will be there and see for yourself the type of movement and action these ponies have. Like the others have said, they too come in all types of personalities.

If you will email me privately at [email protected] I'll be happy to give you more info about the show and show times.

Karen Shaw

Show Committee Chair

ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas


----------



## Lewella (Oct 10, 2006)

anitavake said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I looked at your web site these are different horses what saw at the sale. Very nice, Mr. Unique is one of a kind
> 
> ...


Mr Unique is a doll.




: He was Reserve Grand Champion Modern Stallion as a yearling at both the World Show and Congress - quite an accomplishment for the age he was at the time! I chose to finish his Hall of Fame showing him Modern Pleasure simply because I didn't want to have shoes on him while also using him for breeding. He's a joy to be around - totally laid back and easy to handle but he knows when it is time to turn it on in the show ring.



: He needs no pad, no long toe, no shoe, to trot well over level in front and his hock action is incredible! :new_shocked: I really need to get some good action pictures of him but that'll have to wait until spring since I'm in Minnesota and he's hairing up pretty darn good.



:


----------



## Koko (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a little question, is the Modern the same as the American Shetland? I've been assuming they are but just though i'd ask.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, KOKO.

There are different ''types'' of American Shetland... so that the firey hackney type ones (Moderns) do not have to show against the traditional Shetlands here (Classics) or the heavier boned, small heritage type (Foundation). It also helps create more consistency in type and breeding programs I think. They are all registered as an American Shetland, there are just different styles such as the Moderns.

Andrea


----------



## Koko (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, alright. I got a bit confused because one book I look at a lot shows the American Shetland in only one picture, and it's pretty obviously not your average lesson Shetland. But that straightens it out, thanks loads, it'll keep me from leading myself in circles any more than I already do. :lol:


----------



## Mercysmom (Oct 31, 2006)

I have two Moderns and just love them - my mare was great in her Halter Obstacle class at the Area One show this past July - she was calmly taking her obstacles (even with her foal screaming for her outside the ring) and doing as I asked her to. A few things she was uncertain about but that was operator error as we did not work on those items to the extent we should have. Her ground tie was perfect... and I thought for sure she might high tail it out of the ring when I dropped the lead!

I have a mini hotter in temperament than my Modern mare.



:

Now my 5 month old Modern filly, Nefertiti, is very hot. She walks like she is on fire... lots of action and spirit yet she is tractable and listens to me and she will follow me around when I am picking the paddocks or moving hay around or giving treats to the other horses. We started the weaning process tonight as she is very independent and her mom needs to gain weight that Neffie is drawing off of her.

I love walking Neffie around our property - she has those ears and tail up and a lot of prancing action. Hard to believe she is five months old...where did the time go?

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 10, 2006)

> Mr Unique is a doll. He was Reserve Grand Champion Modern Stallion as a yearling at both the World Show and Congress - quite an accomplishment for the age he was at the time! I chose to finish his Hall of Fame showing him Modern Pleasure simply because I didn't want to have shoes on him while also using him for breeding. He's a joy to be around - totally laid back and easy to handle but he knows when it is time to turn it on in the show ring. He needs no pad, no long toe, no shoe, to trot well over level in front and his hock action is incredible! I really need to get some good action pictures of him but that'll have to wait until spring since I'm in Minnesota and he's hairing up pretty darn good.


Well don't tease!!  I would love to see some action pics of him!!!! Just looking at pics of him standing still blows my hair back!! :aktion033:


----------

